# Over 40 and only two eggs - Should I be worried



## puddykat (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Everyone, I had EC today and despite there being a number of follicles only two eggs were collected.  I am 41 and was on SP 300iu gonal f and .25 antagonist.  Should I be worried that the two eggs may not be fertilised?  Are the two eggs likely to be as good as if there were many.  I have ET on Thursday and I have to pray I dont get a call tomorrow telling me they have not fertilise.  This feels worse than the two week wait and its only a day!  Anyone had a simiar experience?

PK


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi (sorry for barging the 40s thread being only 38.5)

I am a little younger than you (was nearly 38 at time of tx) and had a low response this cycle. I had a similar protocol to you...actually I think it was identical....! Although I got 3 eggs one was known to be immature at collection and they only went in to get the 2.  The "good" two both fertilised and one stuck around for the duration!  Quality is much more important than quantity.

I dont know if this helps at all...good luck.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Puddykat

I just wanted to echo what EBW said - it's definitely a case of quality not quantity in my experience.  On my first two IVF cycles I had nine and eight eggs respectively but a BFN both times.  In my third cycle, I had four eggs which resulted in two grade one embies to put back plus one for the freezer.  One of the grade ones is now tucked up in her cot after a day crawling round the house at high speed and giving me very cheeky grins.    

At the end of the day, it only takes one ....

Sending you and your embies lots of       and I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Ellie


----------



## puddykat (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks guys I will be thinking positives thoughts all day willing them on to brilliant embies for tomorrows transfer. PK


----------



## jayne-ann (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi 

I only had one egg, having undergone Natural IVF, it did fertilise produced a good embryo but did not implant resulting in a BFN. I was very anxious when I went for egg collection, all the nurses and doctors kept saying you only have one follicle which I knew but it did fertilize, so good luck and try to be positive

Jayne-ann


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi

I only had 3 follicles and ended up with 3 eggs, 2 of which fertilised normally. Unfortunately they did not implant but it just goes to show that its not over til its over!

Cheers
Em x


----------



## puddykat (Feb 1, 2008)

Well Guys only one of the two fertilised and it went to six cells just before it was put back.  I am on day 4 of my 2ww and I am getting all sorts of AF type cramping.  I realise I just have to stay positive and know that some things are beyond my control.  With my ds ivf six years ago I was convinced I would have a bfn and was reluctant to go do the blood test.  I was spotting and bleeding throughout the 2ww.  I was standing in the middle of the fishmongers when the clinic rang to tell me! all I recall is telling the fish monger to give me the first fish that I next looked at.  My ds is a miracle and I guess once again I am experiecing what it is like to be at the mercy of God.  I am praying for all you over 40's out there who are just hoping for that one experience of being pregnant and becoming a mummy....all you over 40's who know that a child would complete your family ..you've waited so long for this blessing. 

PK


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Barging the over 40s thread again... .

Congratulations on being pupo may this be a very sticky one


----------



## puddykat (Feb 1, 2008)

I shall be thinking supa glue for the next week until testing day!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

and the miracle-gro!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Well done, wishing you bucket loads of luck for the next few days    

Love Jo
x x x


----------

